# Another Mega G Question



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Anybody else here have issues with the front end of the Mega G 1.7 chassis being too "floaty"?


I have 2 Mega G 1.7's, one with the F-1 body, and the other with the Peugeot body. Both run pretty good on straights, and long sweepers, but as soon as I get on the tight twisty sections of the track, I have to slow down to almost a crawl. If I attempt to give either 1.7 chassis some speed through this section, the front end "floats" right out of the slot, and the car slides down the track. 

I don't have this problem with the one 1.5 Mega G chassis I own. And it's not a problem with any of the stock SG+ chassis, which will fly right by the long wheelbase Mega G's on the twisty section of the track.

I'm considering gluing some kind of weight into the nose cone section of both cars in an attempt to get a little more front end downforce.

Anybody have some advice or other ideas?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Check the shoe tension maybe - you might be able to get away with a little less tension than what they are shipped with.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't have such problems with those cars on my track. Consider getting rid of the "tight twisty turns." Too many 6" radius turns and a track becomes a simulation of racing around the aisles of a Walmart parking lot.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

'doba

How do I adjust the shoe tension? Both of the 1.7 chassis do seem to be a little more stiffly sprung than the 1.5 chassis is.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

TK Solver

I can't do anything about the tight twisty turns. It's not my track, it belongs to a slothead friend of mine, and he LIKES those tight twisty turns.

And as I mentioned, that section of the track isn't a problem for any of my other cars. Even my one stock Tyco 440x2, will sail right through, and past the two 1.7 mega g's on those turns.

And it's the slowest car in my collection.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you tried using tyres with a lower outside dia?


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Chop 1965

Yes, all 3 chassis have lower profile tires on them. Also, one of the two 1.7 mega g's, and the 1.5 mega g has stronger traction magnets added also. 

That setup improved the handling/performance on the 1.5 mega g quite a bit. 


But as I mentioned, the 1.7's are light and floaty on the front compared to the 1.5 and other cars I have.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave G. said:


> 'doba
> 
> How do I adjust the shoe tension? Both of the 1.7 chassis do seem to be a little more stiffly sprung than the 1.5 chassis is.


Dave-we have been racing the 1.7 cars this year in our series and have learned a great deal about them through trial and error. You are right. Some of them have a tendency to 'lift' due to stiff pickup shoe tension. You can compress the springs to soften it up a bit but you have to be careful as these springs have a tendency to get out of shape pretty easily. One thing we found to adjust the shoes: on the flat of the shoe where it rests on the track, then it curves up into the chassis to go over the brush barrel, if you bend this curve to the front of the car (closer to a 90' angle) this will lighten the shoe tension. If you bend it to the back of the car (flatter) that will increase the tension...but be careful as a very small adjustment will make a big difference either way. Then adjust the flat of the shoe so that it is riding pretty much flat and not cutting much of a groove (not on the tip or on the back of the shoe). This has helped our handling and cornering, even on those pesky 6" radius turns, tremendously. From what we have found the 1.7 chassis is as sensative to shoe tension and adjustment as a T-Jet FRAY car.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a pic. The shoe on the top will decrease pickup tension, the one on the bottom will increase tension. This is an exaggeration as the actual adjustment you make would probably be quite a bit less that this:


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Beast 1624

Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try bending the pickup shoe as you described. Although it's going to be a few weeks before I'll be able to tell any benefits. The friend whose track we race on, is out of town, and I dont have a track of my own (no space!). 

But I'm really looking forward to trying this. Those new 1.7 bodies are so well done, it would be nice to have the chassis perform as good as the bodies look!

Also, I was wondering. Has anyone in your club tried shortening the springs? That was something else I considered, but didn't want to try because I don't have replacement springs yet to replace if it didn't work.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have not tried shortening and no one that I know of has. We were either compressing the spring to soften it or adjusting the shoe.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dave G. said:


> 'doba
> 
> How do I adjust the shoe tension? Both of the 1.7 chassis do seem to be a little more stiffly sprung than the 1.5 chassis is.


 
Beast is right - work on the shoe voodoo first. I guess you could always try switching springs from something else also, but start with shoe magic. :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

has anyone tried the various BSRT springs?


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have, no better than stock.

Will be trying the plated shoes next.


----------



## Tom Hiester (Mar 27, 2012)

*Mega G deslotting*

Did you try the extended Tomy guide pin that BSRT sells?


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think they will be too big, and the topic starter has a more fundamental issue going on n-e-way.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Tom

I have tried the extended pin, on other chassis. And I'm assuming that due to the lower profile tires that I have on all my cars, and the old Aurora track we race on. The pin is too long. 

Didn't try it on the 1.7 Mega G though. As I mentioned, I'm assuming that it would be too long on it also.


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Beast 1624

I did bend the shoes as you described on one of the mega g's. Just from hand feel, I think the tension is lighter. 

Now, if my friend Jon would get home, so I can bug him about getting some track time to try it out!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the key with the bsrt extended pin, it to shape it
ie.. demel it shorter if needed


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

slotking said:


> the key with the bsrt extended pin, it to shape it
> ie.. demel it shorter if needed


I wonder if Wizzard's Pro guide pin (CH04) would work? You can adjust the length of it with a wheel press. I have a couple, I will post back if it will fit the guide pin pocket on a Mega-G.


----------

